# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Restart

## Պարոն Ն

Տեսել եք նոր Restart հաղորդումը Հ1-ով: Վարում են Ֆելոն, Սարգիս մնոյան մեկ էլ մի հատ գյումրեցի(անունը չգիտեմ): Կարծում եմ բավականին հետաքրքիր բան ա ստացվել(չնայած որ ռուսականից նմանակում ա): Տղեքի մոտ ինչ-որ բան ստացվում ա, բայց մեկ-մեկ ահավոր ձանձխում են: Դուք ինչ կասեք??????????? :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Նարե

ճիշտն ասած նախապես կարծում էի , որ հետաքրքիր ֆորմատով ծրագիր կլինի, բայց հուսախաբ եղա, հումորը դւորս չի գալիս, մի քիչ Ֆելոնա փրկում, իսկ Մնոյանի եղբայրը ,գտնում եմ, որ մետրերով հեռու է հումորից:

----------


## Adam

բեսամթա տափակ, բայց ինձ դըզումա  :Jpit:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Հերթական տափակ քոփին   :Cool: 
Ռուսաստանի առաջին ալիքի "Прожектор ПерисХилтон " հաղորդման կրկնօրինակը , որը վարում են Ցիկալոն, Ուռգանը ու Գարիկ Մարտիրոսյանը :  :Cry:

----------

